# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  Mor information about this mtDNA subclades

## Wilhelm

Has anyone more information or explaination about this mtDNA subclades :

Sublcade : Place of highest frequency

*H1* : Spain, Scandinavia, Germany and Russia

*H3* : Iberia, Sardinia and Germanic countries

*H5* : France, Northern Italy, Iberia, Central European plain, Finland

*V :* Basque country and northern Scandinavia

*K1c :* Most of Western and Northern Europe, especially Iberia

*K2b:* Britain, Ireland, Iberia and the Alps

----------


## Maciamo

Here is already part of the sources for haplogroup H. I can't find the links for the others right now.

----------


## Wilhelm

ok, thanks for the link

----------


## ^ lynx ^

I found an article about V haplotype: http://danishdemes.org/mtDNA-results-HgV.shtml

----------

